# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  inserting data - Visual Studio & Sql 2005

## johajones

Hi:
I'm trying to use a web form to get orders info and store it in my Orders table. When I create the inset statement I don't know how to pass the values from the textboxes to the db.I'm lost doint is because i'm using Visual studio 2005, web developer and sQL 2005. Can someone help me?

----------


## Frank

Are you using ASP-db?

Frank

----------


## johajones

Hi:
Yes I'm using the asp objects like form view and textbox with the asp tags and commands . For the DB, sql server 2005 with trans-SQL

----------


## Frank

OH.. are yo using the ASP-db product. Please check out www.aspdb.com (do it the easy way).

Frank

----------

